# Aquarium Salt



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

what really is aquarium salt? i know there's many types of salt but does it have a scientific or more in depth name? i went to my LFS and I couldn't seem to find it. Is it proven to do anything else besides heal fins?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I buy marine kent salt. It is used in saltwater tanks. I put it in my feeder tank and my puffer tank. It helps with the slime coating on you fish. The marine kent is used at 1 table spoon for every 5 gals.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I got DOC WELLFISH's Aquarium Salt by Aquarium Pharmacuticals

Ingredients say.. All Natural - Made from Evaporated Sea Water
-
-
I used table salt before i got the aquarium salt.
It helped my P's fin nips. Healed it real quick.
Supposed to reduce stress also. says on the box...

Reduces stress and adds electrolytes
Improves gill function
improves disease recovery
improves osmoregulation


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Im pretty sure that Aquarium salt is just pure NaCl(Sodium Chloride). Table salts contain small amounts of iodine and other minerals because the government and the companies that produce the salt decided to add iodine to our diets. They found that iodized salt was the easiest way to get americans to consume iodine to prevent diseases such as goiters.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

is iodine safe for piranhas?


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

In small amounts the iodine should't really have that big of an affect, but I also use Doc Wellfishs aquarium salt , I picked mine up at Wal-Mart I'm sure you can also fine it there as well.. But if not table salt can be just as effective..
Ryan


----------

